# Intel rapid storage technology enterprise SATA available disk: Removed



## kiv8 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi guys,
Hopefully you’re the expert.
I have bought system with following configurations and built it myself. 

Intel Core i7 3820 Desktop Processor - BX80619I73820
Arctic Cooling Freezer i30 CPU Cooler
Antec TruePower TP-550 550W Power Supply
G.Skill Sniper 16GB Memory (F3-12800CL9Q-16GBSR1)
HIS Radeon HD 6670 Video Card (H667FS1G)
Asus P9X79 Motherboard
Corsair Force GS SATA 240 Gb hard drive
Windows 7

It worked well for couple of month but 

Appears as a pop up window on the bottom of the screen: 
Intel rapid storage technology enterprise
SATA available disk: Removed
at that time PC freezes for few seconds, then 

Sometimes it appears that it is “Connected” 
or

"Intel rapid storage technology enterprise
SATA disk on Controller 0, port 0: Detected"

I went through BIOS it seems all ok, tried to change settings to RAID but windows did not load at all
Currently set for AHCI (i think)

Also i tried to to run scan disk in windows but it would not do it on the reboot, some errors come up....

I mainly do my work on Mozilla- cloud based apps and also Outlook 2010- that’s actually makes PC to freeze.

Device manager shows everything OK

After rebooting PC few times Outlook gave up on me- won’t start. Tried to uninstall/ install it again but does not work.

Now- I try to run Outlook- it won’t open, however I can see that PC is affected, even though I can move opened windows on desktop I cannot open new folders  
Then by pressing Shut down – have to wait about 5 min for it to happen…

Update 1- checked all cables as per below post, all OK but nothing changed... system still crashes
also did run a SeaTools- none of the test could be performed- they failed, only managed to run Short generic test- Passed

Update 2- tried to change cables around. then successfully run Scan disk! But still RST gives me message that drives disconnected...

Computer generally runs ok But my main issue that I am not able to use Outlook- main work software

I went to “Intel rapid storage technology enterprise” but it shows that everything is functioning normally.

What do I do???


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you check all the physical connections (the cables) to make sure everything is nice and plugged in? Try unplugging everything and plugging everything back in. Maybe there is a loose connection.


----------



## kiv8 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sure, currently HD plugged into blue port, tried different ports, etc....


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe one of the cables has an issue. Perhaps you should try a new cable.
If a new cable has same issue, then maybe there is a problem with the HDD connector. Try a new HDD see if it still has the same issue.

In fact, from the symptoms you are describing, it does sound like your hard drive is beginning to fail.
Run a test to see if your HDD is problematic. Here are some free tools to test your hard drive: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/tp/tophddiag.htm

Alternatively, you may have a virus. If the hard drive tests show no issues, then I would try a clean reinstall of windows to see if that resolves your problems, before replacing the hard drive.


----------



## kiv8 (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks vawrvawerawe,

will try that. it is weird... no viruses on the machine- thats for sure.
fingers crossed


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 16, 2012)

I might be able to shed some light on this for you, as I've had a similar problem and I have a P9X79 Deluxe, so something similar could be happening to you. With hard drives that don't have TLER, enabling "Patrol Read" on the RAID controller will something bump drives out of RAID because it is constantly looking for errors and without TLER, it will think the drive stopped responding and it will punt it out of the RAID and set it to degraded. Disabling Patrol Read should fix this if it is enabled, otherwise could you tell us a little bit about what you're running for RAID (RAID 5, RAID 10, drive makes and sizes, etc.)? That could help.

Unless I'm mis-understanding you. Does it say that your SSD is getting disconnected? Also what version of RSTe are you running?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 16, 2012)

So the issue is just this error from RST? And the computer still works just fine after you see it (e.g. can still launch apps etc?). If so, then just ignore it. You don't even need RST app installed as you don't have multiple drives or a RAID array to manage with it. Doing so was not a waste of time though as it also updates the onboard controller driver.

But if there is some problem with the drive operation outside of this error message then yeah try diff cable next.


----------



## kiv8 (Nov 17, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I might be able to shed some light on this for you, as I've had a similar problem and I have a P9X79 Deluxe, so something similar could be happening to you. With hard drives that don't have TLER, enabling "Patrol Read" on the RAID controller will something bump drives out of RAID because it is constantly looking for errors and without TLER, it will think the drive stopped responding and it will punt it out of the RAID and set it to degraded. Disabling Patrol Read should fix this if it is enabled, otherwise could you tell us a little bit about what you're running for RAID (RAID 5, RAID 10, drive makes and sizes, etc.)? That could help.
> 
> Unless I'm mis-understanding you. Does it say that your SSD is getting disconnected? Also what version of RSTe are you running?



Thanks Aquinus,

sorry but I did not quite understand what you meant by TLER. I went to BIOS and could not locate anything about "Patrol Read"- where should I look for it?
BIOS is set on  AHCI when I switch to RAID windows would not start...
I will go now to try to update version of RST... will keep you posted


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 17, 2012)

Check your Corsair SSD (not a HDD) to be sure it has the latest firmware.

Version 5.03 maybe a possible fix for your problem... 

Quote from the Info and download page link below:


> 2. Fixed a power management condition where the device failed to respond to COMWAKE, which might have resulted in the SSD not responding without being reset by the host



Info and downloads here -->  Corsair SandForce 5.03 Firmware Update - All Drives and Capacities HERE

Be sure you download and read the pdf in the Sandforce Update Tool zip file, here-->Sandforce Update Tool and .PDF Instructions
And, the firmware, here --> ALL 240GB SandForce 5.03 firmwares


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 17, 2012)

kiv8 said:


> Thanks Aquinus,
> 
> sorry but I did not quite understand what you meant by TLER. I went to BIOS and could not locate anything about "Patrol Read"- where should I look for it?
> BIOS is set on  AHCI when I switch to RAID windows would not start...
> I will go now to try to update version of RST... will keep you posted



Never mind, this wouldn't be it if you're running just the SSD in AHCI mode. Does anything happen when RSTe stays the drive is disconnected or does it just give you a message?


----------



## JRL (Mar 20, 2013)

I have this exact problem this message pops up usually when the HDD is accessed by a program 
( usually my games since my comp is used for 90% of my entertainment ) which causes said program to hang up for around 30 seconds or even stop responding all together...  so much for entertainment

setup is  a SSD drive for my OS & a 1 TB for data ( both sata ) bios is set ahci as it was by manufacturer

IRST gives a message "sata available disk removed" & one or both HDDs give a couple small chirps then "disk on port x detected" & then i get to proceed with whatever i was trying to do....  the disk that is constantly removed is the 1TB data disk

The whole process takes about 30s to cycle but occasionally it will go through this a couple times in a row

I have replaced both drives in mutiple attempts at trouble-shooting this over nearly a year ( keep trying again when i run out of patience ) and have gotten nowhere...


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 20, 2013)

JRL said:


> I have this exact problem this message pops up usually when the HDD is accessed by a program
> ( usually my games since my comp is used for 90% of my entertainment ) which causes said program to hang up for around 30 seconds or even stop responding all together...  so much for entertainment
> 
> setup is  a SSD drive for my OS & a 1 TB for data ( both sata ) bios is set ahci as it was by manufacturer
> ...



Welcome to TPU. We'll be more than happy to help you, but please use a new thread in the storage sub-forum to look for help. This thread has been dead for quite some time and your issue might be related to something different so lets start from the beginning. 

I also recommend filling out your system specs if you're planning on asking for help so we can assist you better.

Cheers and enjoy your stay!


----------

